# Brake Light Not Working



## RatherBFishin (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok guys, my break light isnt working on the trailer. Everything else is working fine (blinkers, running lights etc). When I test the wires coming from the harness on my truck everything works fine except the brake wire. I know this isnt exactly trailer, but its the closest forum I could think of :? Any ideas how to fix this?

PS I DO have the brake pressed down when testing it.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuse?


----------



## RatherBFishin (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought about that, but all the rest of the lights work and my truck only has one fuse for the wiring harness.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2012)

make sure you have clean connections at the trailer light itself. I had the same problem, and ended up being a bad ground


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 3, 2012)

bulb?


----------



## Bailey Boat (Dec 3, 2012)

Any time a light stops working I always check the ground first. 99% of the time that turns out to be the problem.....


----------



## RatherBFishin (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the quick responses guys. I'll give it a look tonight and see if its the ground.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 3, 2012)

If the system has one fuse, its probably got one ground, tells me nothing would work. Does the truck brake lights work?


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 3, 2012)

What kind of truck as well?


----------



## RatherBFishin (Dec 3, 2012)

Its a 2000 Toyota Tundra. The brake lights are working on the truck just fine. Its got me stumped :wink:


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 3, 2012)

There is a inverter in the taillight assembly that the trailer harness branches from.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 9, 2012)

With the trailer disconnected, have you tested the pins at the trucks connector to see if your getting 12v when you apply the truck brakes?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 27, 2012)

Back up to a friends trailer thats known to work and if it works or don't work you know what area the problem is in.Your truck or your trailer,your 1/2 way there...cva34


----------



## JMichael (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're going to do minor electrical work or repairs, invest $10-$15 for a multimeter and learn how to use it. Definitely a worthwhile investment of your time and money.


----------



## mpknls (Jan 20, 2013)

im going to say its your ground. a bad ground can cause one hell of a head hurt. I had a bad ground all my lights would come on an work. But if i turned the truck on and tried the lights would go all crazy. If i hit the brakes i had no trailer lights. If i turned on the turn signal it would work like E flashers on the trailer. But if the truck was off trailer lights worked fine. if you have to just to check run a wire from the ground on your battery to the ground wire on your trailer.


----------

